# GI JOE 2, Delayed to be 3D Converted



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.worstpreviews.com/headline.php?id=24940&count=0

I've been looking forward to GI JOE 2 since, the trailers hit about 6 months ago. From the trailers it looks like they were going to do it right this time... The scense for the martial arts and the sword work look awsome.

It was set to release in about 4 weeks.
In fact, just before Avengers it had a long extended trailer promoting it.

But now... it was just announced, it being pulled for 9 months... so it can be converted to 3D.

First... if the movie wasn't filmed in 3D, Directed for 3D, conceptualized in 3D... it is going to be absolutely garbage in 3D.. (3D itself in my opinion is so overrated).

Second... How much is it going to cost you to "covert" to 3D, vs all the re-advertising/promotion you are going to have to do in 9 months... As you basically just totally wasted everything in the last 6 months promoting it.

Third.... 3D in general... The reason why you see the uptake in 3D viewership, is SD Options are less available. Avengers in my area, was in 2D on 1 screen out of the 4 available. It's not that people want to see it in 3D, you are not giving them a choice, and are raking in the extra $3-$5 per ticket.

ARG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> you are not giving them a choice,


Sure they are, just wait for the Blu Ray release. I've been doing that for nearly 10 years (3 years Blu Ray, 7 years DVD).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Sure they are, just wait for the Blu Ray release. I've been doing that for nearly 10 years (3 years Blu Ray, 7 years DVD).


Very true... I have done that significantly over the last decade.

But there are handfull of movies that I look forward to each year, to make it a date night or guys night.... Avengers, GI Joe, Batman, and SpiderMan are this years...

We also had a Martial Arts Demo night scheduled for the release weekend (booth in the lobby showing off the school).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

We have date night right in our own theater - much better than the public theater.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> We have date night right in our own theater - much better than the public theater.


We do that too, but sometimes it is just nice to get out...
We don't do it often, but... GI Joe wasn't a date night one either.

I am not sure what I am more ticked about... the delay, or the fact they are going to ruin the movie with 3D.

Paramount screwed up the Last Avatar when it pushed it to 3D (over 30 minutes of the movie was removed)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm more bummed about the delay (even longer to get to Blu Ray). I watch the occasional movie on 3D at home, but I could probably do without it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope all theaters don't convert 100% to 3D. Granted, I don't go out to the movies all that much, but once in awhile there's a movie I do want to go and see. I'll probably see The Hobbit this December-IF I can find it in 2D. I can't see simulated 3D.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I hate this stuff. I'm done with 3D in general. I saw Tron in 3D, and was fine with it. That worked for me. Other than that, 2D only please.


----------



## weevil6772 (Aug 2, 2012)

I only dislike the post conversion 3d. Most of it isn't nearly the quality of films shot in 3d.


----------

